# Weedblock? Screen? What do I get?



## Xylem (Jan 10, 2015)

What's the most cost effective here for a false bottom? I looked at weedblocker at my local stores, but they only had 200 foot rolls. 

Didn't really check on screen, though. Is there a particular kind of screen to use?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

products that are described as "weedblock" do not allow for good drainage....you can buy at Lowes some fiberglass screening material that is used as replacement for the metal screening as able to withstand pets abuse...


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

You can add additional slits with a razor to the weed block. Both can work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueper (Feb 27, 2016)

I went with landscape fabric for 2 reasons: 1- it does drain, but much slower than screen. Keeps the soil damp, longer. I picked plants that like moist soil.
2- I have a small water feature on one side and the soil extends over part of the reservoir. The fabric doesn't allow soil particals to fall down into the water. Although they would be rather small particals with screen, I don't want to over work my filters unnecessarily.
I guess my point is, there's a few options. It depends on your setup and what you want to achieve.
Is it simply a drainage layer?
Will you have a water feature?
Will the water feature be separated from the drainage layer?
Is it a stagnant pool? Circulated and filtered? Waterfall?
Do you need good drainage for the plants? For the frogs?
Seems anal, but there's a lot of little factors that go into what materials to use and what design, for creating a specific environment. And even after you decide what you want to achieve, it's a ton o trial and error to dial it in.
In the end, you'll only spend a few bucks on a whole roll of fabric or a roll of screen, or paying a hardware store to cut a piece of screen for you.
I say, whatever you get (based on what you're trying to achieve), just get a whole roll of it. Because you'll end up needed it for when you make a mistake, change your design down the road, build another tank or, someone you know might need a piece.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

that was a good analysis...but between the slits that may, eventually, allow some substrate to drop into the bottom of the viv........and the weedblock that may eventually allow the wicking of water throughout the whole substrate...the boggy type of plants you may be using is probably going to be delighted--but if you keep terriblis, they may develop foot rot. There is another solution--the thin spongy type material that can be found as a filter material at Lowes, or online--believe the name is "Duck". It is thin, does not allow any soil to fall through, and allows for excellent drainage...might be worth a look... Trouble with drainage issues is that sometimes it takes a long, long time to be reflected by the plants...and of course depends on plant and substrate choices..


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Just for the record I have never had any substrate fall through slotted weed block. It lays flat with soil on it. I use a plastic version that does not wick water.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

My favorite is the plastic hobby mesh that I find at Michael's. I have found that even window screen traps a layer of water because it is difficult for gravity to overcome the surface tension with the fine window screen mesh, but it drains readily through this plastic mesh...


----------



## Blueper (Feb 27, 2016)

Judy S said:


> There is another solution--the thin spongy type material that can be found as a filter material at Lowes, or online--believe the name is "Duck".


Is this a forced air filter media, or something specific for water drainage?
I'll have to look into that. I'll be working on a larger, custom tank while the tincs grow out a bit in the 40 breeder. I'll be looking for the best possible moisture/drainage management in the big viv.


----------



## SkyDog (Apr 14, 2016)

I used the weedblock ($5 for 50 foot) for my false bottom and added an layer of hydroballs on top. I've only been using it for a week along with my water feature my humidity has been constantly at 99%. In fact so high I have had to allow for additional ventilation. I like it for the ability to hold high amounts of moisture, yet allow for water/air vapor to pass (preventing an anaerobic environment). Again like mentioned it really depends on your set up. If you do decide to use a weedblock product make sure your substrate layers naturally allow for good drainage, like fir bark in the middle sections and pea gravel or LECA at the very bottom for allow for air gaps which helps in breaking the surface tension of water as it approaches the weed block material. For me it works great, and I didn't want to constantly have to mist (manual mister) and disturb my already crazy skittish Auratus. I'm new to this hobby but these are just my observations and 2 cents for what it's worth.


----------



## joneill809 (Feb 25, 2012)

FWIW I use egg crate false bottoms wrapped in landscape fabric. My primary substrate is turface which drains well. I don't have any issues with the rate of drainage through the weed barrier. I prefer the weed barrier / landscape fabric for my setups because it doesn't allow the smaller turface particles to fall through.


----------

